# Squid from Freezer (White Marks)



## liquorice (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi

I have just defrosted some squid that I had in the freezer, but when I looked at it, some of if has large white dryish patches on the sides.

Could this be freezer burn, although it has been in the same bag I brought it in since. (I'm not sure whether to cook it or not?)

Thanks

Jackie


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 25, 2011)

Sounds like freezer burn. It will be safe to eat, but the quality will be affected and the burnt parts will be dry and tough. But it shouldn't make you sick.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 25, 2011)

You might try cutting/scraping off the dry patches.  Should be OK.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2011)

Sounds like FB.  You can soak the pieces in water in the fridge to lessen the damage.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------

